#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  The PID Control Algorithm:How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed

## sasirkumar

Hi all

*The PID Control Algorithm:
How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed* by John A. Shaw 

About the book

The heart of the process control loop is the PID algorithm. Proper understanding of controller tuning requires understanding of the PID algorithm. The PID algorithm comprises three types of responses: Proportional, Integral, and Derivative

The first part of this book will examine the PID control algorithm, as typically implemented in industry. Each of the three elements will be discussed in detail.

The book will then discuss common process responses, including dead time, process lags, and their combinations.

The amount that each of these elements contribute to the control must be adjusted to correspond to the process being controlled. This adjustment is known as "tuning" the control loop. An incorrectly tuned loop will not function correctly, providing less than the desired performance. We will first look at how to determine if a loop is properly tuned and then cover some of the typical methods of tuning loops.



The remainder of the book will discuss multiple loop control in which two or more PID control algorithms are connected together to improved the control or perform specialized control functions


Regards
SasikumarSee More: The PID Control Algorithm:How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar, thanks for sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

sasirkumar
some outstanding stuff is comming from your side since last couple of weeks.
Keep it going----------------

----------


## edson.ortega

Very usefull very thanks, keep going in this amazing career

----------


## goodman

Thanks for the useful book.

----------


## Luiz Campagnac

Thanks

----------


## ku man

Thanks. 

How about controller tuning and control loop performance book by David W. St. Clair?

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks!

----------


## medicalseo10

he yhey 

The heart of the process control loop is the PID algorithm. Proper understanding of controller tuning requires understanding of the PID algorithm. The PID algorithm comprises three types of responses: Proportional, Integral, and Derivative

----------


## tarique ahmad

> Hi all
> 
> *The PID Control Algorithm:
> How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed* by John A. Shaw 
> 
> About the book
> 
> The heart of the process control loop is the PID algorithm. Proper understanding of controller tuning requires understanding of the PID algorithm. The PID algorithm comprises three types of responses: Proportional, Integral, and Derivative
> 
> ...



Thanks a very useful book from academic point of view as well.

----------


## jigneshdesai

Thank You Sasi Sir,

Keep Rocking.

----------


## al.r

thanks

----------


## nelloresureshkumar

thanks a lot buddy... nice job done...

See More: The PID Control Algorithm:How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed

----------


## damrong99

sasirkumar, thanks so much.

----------


## doyo

thank you very much, this book very usefull for me...

----------


## greengeek

thanks a lot

----------


## engmezo

*very useful book ..... thanx dude*

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## surinrao

Excellent material about tuning. Many many thanks for such a valuable, practical, gainful output

----------


## aan09

*excellent share*

----------


## vinayt

dear sir,
can your share the likn for "An Idiot's Guide to the PID Alogorithm" by Finn Peacock
website: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

It will be very useful

----------


## THYROS

Thanks

----------


## SMAQLL

Thanks!

----------


## its_harshas

thanks Sasir kumar. Very useful one. Keep posting

----------


## cafe_denda2000

thanks alot

See More: The PID Control Algorithm:How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed

----------


## jarod chai

thanks for your valuable share.

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thank you very much Sasir Kumar

----------


## kt1977

thank you Sasi kumar,
you r doing great job ! 
i am happy today tht i hv bumped into a genuine Instrumentation thread. 
thank you all contributors.

kt

----------


## gonsalves958

Very good material. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## ALiAS_2008

Many many thanks  :Wink:

----------


## prodesm

thanks

----------


## electrovan

Thanks. Im very happy

----------


## senthilkumar

Thanks for sharing

----------


## saqibbugti

thanks
Very usefull very thanks, keep it ...

----------


## zspln

Thanks

----------


## Syed Zafar Abbas

Thanx buddy..  :Smile:

----------


## vuphin

thanks u very much!

See More: The PID Control Algorithm:How it works, how to tune it, and how to use it. 2nd ed

----------


## Mgr

Mr.Sasi its a nice book.Thanks pla upload IEEE part2&3 in rapid since the developers now modified the contents i.e file once uploaded cant be deleted.Thanks in advance

----------


## snowboard

Thank!!,  :Wink:

----------

